# Penn 113H- Shark



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am about to buy a Penn 113H for shark fishing cause i am tired of loosing them on my 6500. What pound braided line would be good to put on the 113H for shark. Im looking to be able to fight a 7ft or 8ft shark. Thanks.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

65# is a good all around test i think, I use 80# on my 114, 65# on a tidewater reel i got. I would say 65, you could go 80-100# but on the 113 more than 80 to me seems overkill because I am pretty sure even with the drag locked down 50 or 65# would hold while line still pulled off. 

but I mean you could always use like 80# braid and not have to worry about it breaking off as easy if something rubs the line, youll still be able to fit quite a bit on the reel since braids super thin.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks. How many yards of 80# fit on your 114?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

a hell of a lot, i bought a 300 yard spool of it, put like 25 yards of 50 pound mono as backing that i dont think ill ever get down to, ran on 300 yards, when i got paid for an odd job went and got another 300 put it all on there, then ran what was left of some 70 pound mono as topshot my bro had leftover on top of that which was roughly 100 yards, if i strip that off and add more braid i think i could possibly put at least another 300 yard spool of it on there the 80# is as thick as like 17# mono and the reel holds like 450 to 500 yards of 50# mono


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn. That is alot. Do you have any idea how many yards of 65# i would be able to put on my 113? Thank you so much for the help and information. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

65# braid that is. Sorry.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

According to Penn, 750 yards of 65# braid.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

it should be able to take 600 no problem, i think it holds about the same amount of 30# mono that the 114 holds of 50#. so you should be able to put 400 yards or so of 30# mono and 65# braid is like 15or16 mono so id guess 600yards at least should fit

you should try to find one of the 500yard spools of it and run that on it, see how much space you got left and then run mono on top (you may want to do like i did and put some mono backing on the beggening of the spool too, i just uni to uni to the braid and its held fine just wet the braided line before tightening the knot, same if joining it back to mono to top off the reel)


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> According to Penn, 750 yards of 65# braid.


 well there you go


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I just spooled up a reel not as big as a 114 more in line with 113 took it to outcast and had them fill it up 490Yds did it 100 lb braid that way you are not buying more or lee than you need just fill the spool it was around $45.00 you will want to wrap at least 25 ft of mono on the spool first or it will slip on ya or tape it and then brade it thats what I did and it is holding on big tuna 100 lb plus good luck


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Do you think outcast would be able to put the mono backing on for me? im not familiar with the uni to uni. Ive never done it before and would rather not screw it up. Thank you so much for all the tips and information captainblack and mt0264. I just have alot of questions cause i wanna get it right.


----------

